
Ranges: The STL to the Next Level - signa11
http://arne-mertz.de/2017/01/ranges-stl-next-level/
======
gigatexal
Fascinating. Though my gripe with these kinds of posts is they always use
trivial examples: nobody needs to filter lists by evens or odds, I wonder what
real world examples of this might look like in code.

